
Ask HN: How do you promote a GitHub project? - bobblywobbles
I&#x27;m working on an open source project on Github, and I feel it has value to others. I&#x27;ve rolled with Google Ads, Facebook pages and Slack channels - are there good ways to promote projects to the community? The project isn&#x27;t picking up traction as much as I&#x27;d like.<p>I&#x27;ve done things already like paid people to try it out, and give me feedback, but I suppose the hardest part about getting the word out is getting the initial word out to others.<p>Do I keep on tooting this project until it takes off? Or are there established platforms that you know of that are good for launching open source projects?<p>I&#x27;m purposely not mentioning it here because I&#x27;ve already posted twice on the project in HN, but can mention it to you only if you are interested.
======
ollerac
\- Show screenshots on the home page of key features and explain how they’ll
help users

\- Respond to people in Twitter looking for budgeting software

\- Cold email people who’d get the most value from this (freelancers?)

\- Improve the product based on feedback

\- Keep improving the product while soliciting feedback until people start
talking about how good it is

~~~
avichalp
May be add to that list writing blog posts? About usage of the project,
detailed description of internals etc.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Also a great idea, thank you!

------
houqp
Have you tried Reddit?

~~~
bobblywobbles
Yes, I did that too. Thank you.

------
azhenley
Show HN :)

~~~
mtmail
OP did try that in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19762974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19762974)

